# A year of ACNL (closed for entries)



## sock (May 4, 2014)

*Hi!

So, I'd like to start something called 'A year of Animal Crossing: New Leaf'. I know it's the annual release of the game in June (excluding Japan and South Korea), so I'd like to do something to celebrate it! 

Firstly, I apologize for anyone who's done anything similar. I've tried to make this slightly different from other things I've come across.

I am asking for a picture of your favorite part of your town. It can be anywhere, in a house or outside, that can be accessible via the Dream Suite, including dialog, villagers, houses etc. At the beginning of June, all of the pictures I collect will be made into a YouTube slideshow entitled 'A year of Animal Crossing: New Leaf', and a PDF printable scrapbook. The links to both will be posted on this thread when they're done!

All you need to do to be part of this is follow the steps below.

1) Find your favorite part of town, funny dialog, favorite villagers, part of your house, etc.!
2) Take a picture, save it to your SD card, and upload the picture to your laptop or computer.
3) Upload your picture to here 
4) Add your Mayor name and town name to your post

 For more info click here! 

We are now CLOSED for entries, but if you still want to figure something out, just PM me!*


----------



## poliwag0 (May 4, 2014)

My town is my favorite part of my town. 
also because i restarted 2 weeks ago i don't have anything good lol


----------



## sock (May 4, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> My town is my favorite part of my town.
> also because i restarted 2 weeks ago i don't have anything good lol


Lol thanks for the pic, and I need your Mayor/town name


----------



## poliwag0 (May 4, 2014)

Don't actually put it in. It's a (terrible) joke.


----------



## sock (May 5, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> Don't actually put it in. It's a (terrible) joke.



Now I have to hear it! XD Jk, kk :3


----------



## Titi (May 5, 2014)

Oh that's a good idea! I'll have a pic to participate soon.
Can I suggest something? 
I think it would also be cool to have pictures with villagers, not necessarily focused on the town.
Like a funny pose or dialog.


----------



## nammie (May 5, 2014)

this is a great idea!!! I'll def try to take a pic sometime soon


----------



## sock (May 5, 2014)

Titi said:


> Oh that's a good idea! I'll have a pic to participate soon.
> Can I suggest something?
> I think it would also be cool to have pictures with villagers, not necessarily focused on the town.
> Like a funny pose or dialog.


Thank you! Yes, of course, that's a brilliant idea, I'll add that to the main post, thanks! 



nammie said:


> this is a great idea!!! I'll def try to take a pic sometime soon


Aw thankyou :3


----------



## Titi (May 5, 2014)

Hey! I was playing right now and Chief asked to come over,
so I took a picture of us both looking REAL RAD in my favorite room. 
That's for your project!
Mayor name: Titi
Town name: Serenity


----------



## sock (May 5, 2014)

Titi said:


> Hey! I was playing right now and Chief asked to come over,
> so I took a picture of us both looking REAL RAD in my favorite room.
> That's for your project!
> Mayor name: Titi
> Town name: Serenity



What a CUTE room!! Thanks so much for taking part  I've added your pic to the folder :3


----------



## Titi (May 5, 2014)

You're welcome! It would be awesome if people posted some town tree planting pictures as well for the beginning of the video. :O
Oh boy I can't wait to see it be made, you have such a great idea there.


----------



## sock (May 5, 2014)

Titi said:


> You're welcome! It would be awesome if people posted some town tree planting pictures as well for the beginning of the video. :O
> Oh boy I can't wait to see it be made, you have such a great idea there.


Omg that's such a cool idea! Thanks for the support, cutie :3 Aww thank you, feel free to ask anyone you know to join, I need as many people as possible ^^


----------



## littlemissbookworm (May 5, 2014)

Wonderful idea!! Love it! Now to spend the day going through the pics I've already taken


----------



## sock (May 5, 2014)

littlemissbookworm said:


> Wonderful idea!! Love it! Now to spend the day going through the pics I've already taken


Aww, sounds like fun! Thanks for all of the enthusiasm!! I need to do the same, but I have 2 full SD cards full of 36 files of acnl pics...good luck to both of us! XD


----------



## budewarmin (May 5, 2014)

Great idea, I would love it if this will go through till the end! :3 


- - - Post Merge - - -

Gracie told me I'm beautiful, but Ankha is not letting me being the mayor slide.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And Rosie is learning how to be a btch from the best in town, love them


----------



## Titi (May 5, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> View attachment 44324



Omg hahahahaha I love that one!
I like how Rosie is like "Wow, hum, okay, I'll just walk by and hope she doesn't notice me".


----------



## Punchies (May 5, 2014)

Titi said:


> Hey! I was playing right now and Chief asked to come over,
> so I took a picture of us both looking REAL RAD in my favorite room.
> That's for your project!
> Mayor name: Titi
> Town name: Serenity



OMG THE SNORLAX PILLOWS!!!!! So CUTEE <3


----------



## sock (May 5, 2014)

budewarmin said:


> Great idea, I would love it if this will go through till the end! :3
> View attachment 44323View attachment 44324
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


Omg haha such cool pics ^^ Will be sure to save those right away! Thanks for the entry :3


----------



## littlemissbookworm (May 5, 2014)

My favourite time of the year  

Mayor Amy-Liz of Morpork


----------



## sock (May 5, 2014)

littlemissbookworm said:


> View attachment 44326
> 
> My favourite time of the year
> 
> Mayor Amy-Liz of Morpork


What a beautiful picture! I had to decide against one of my boyfriend and I on the beach with the aurora or one of us on the town tree with the cherry blossom  You'll find out which one won


----------



## Rhyrem (May 5, 2014)

Titi said:


> Hey! I was playing right now and Chief asked to come over,
> so I took a picture of us both looking REAL RAD in my favorite room.
> That's for your project!
> Mayor name: Titi
> Town name: Serenity




Oh, god. Such a beautiful room. I fell in love with the bed with Totoro's design.


Making a vid is a really good idea. I think I'm going to take a pic whenever I can and post it here to contribute. But it may be a little bit complicated for me cause I really love Caroline, Dotty and Lucy, and I want them all to be in the photo xDD


----------



## Titi (May 5, 2014)

Rhyrem said:


> Oh, god. Such a beautiful room. I fell in love with the bed with Totoro's design.



Aww geez thanks so much!
I didn't make that custom Totoro though, you can find it easily online. 
And the room is still not 100% decorated but it's still my favorite in my house so far hahaha.


----------



## AwesomelyAwkward (May 5, 2014)

Mayor Name: Matthew
Town Name: Skyville
Ahh, the time I became Mayor. I might upload more pictures, but I have too many pictures to swim through. @.@


----------



## Fairytale (May 5, 2014)

I love this idea! I'll post 2 pics very soon! I would love to join.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 5, 2014)

I no clue how to to upload pics from my game. However I would have to say.

Favorite part of Neo Mercury: My villagers (Hopper, Hans, Drago, Clay, Rory, Ankha, Marina, Phoebe, and Bam)
Mayor: Ami
Town Name: Neo Mercury (Mercury in-game)


Favorite part of St. Canard: Julian, Mira, and Tammi living near me
Mayor: Darkwing
Town: St. Canard (Canard in-game)


----------



## Titi (May 5, 2014)

So we can post more than 1 pic each? :O
I didn't realize, I thought it was one picture per person.


----------



## Bambath (May 5, 2014)

Mayor: Bambath
Town: Afiel

My friend and I took a picture by the illuminated heart once I got it, and I took the "Wishing on a Star" picture while he was gone on a trip.. And the other one was when I finally got my afro wig and decided to go into groovy mode.


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 5, 2014)

AwesomelyAwkward said:


> View attachment 44359
> Mayor Name: Matthew
> Town Name: Skyville
> Ahh, the time I became Mayor. I might upload more pictures, but I have too many pictures to swim through. @.@



Tucker is AWESOME!!!!!!!! Best! LAZY! EVER!


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 5, 2014)

I have neary 9,000 pics oops and I have loads I like... but... one of me and my babe will do <3


----------



## Fairytale (May 5, 2014)

Here are my pictures: (I have 4 pictures, but I don't know how much pictures I can have in the little movie?)

I really like this one, it's the ceremony.





Me and Cookie <3





and the last one: 





I have so much screenshots! It's really hard to choose, I would love to post them all, but I can't do that.


Town name: Lavender
Mayor name: Hannah

But the pictures are from my last town, Kaasstad.


----------



## sock (May 5, 2014)

You're welcome to send in more than one pic, as long as it's not more than 3 XD


----------



## Venn (May 5, 2014)

^Best One

Mayor Venice of Artim?


----------



## Summ3rain (May 5, 2014)

Lol- MattKimura we miss you pls come back!


My yellow park <3


Sakura season <3


----------



## ashubii (May 5, 2014)

Ahh this is so cool! If you still need pictures I'll try to get a good one when i play soon


----------



## Titi (May 5, 2014)

Venice said:


> ^Best One
> 
> Mayor Venice of Artim?


Awwww that IS the best one.
It's an amazing capture.


----------



## skylerracerGT (May 5, 2014)

Here are the best pictures I have taken so far in order...
Name: Shaun
Town: Spagonia


Just a shot with the friend who introduced me to ACNL


New Years party with Friends


One note I'll never forget


Taken the day after I finished the tower


During the 1st Sakura Festival in my town


Just a funny moment


----------



## brooklyn9 (May 5, 2014)

Name: Brynlee
Town: Lakewood

I have 2 more i'll upload when I get my pictures from my DS


----------



## TheWonky (May 6, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## sock (May 6, 2014)

AwesomelyAwkward said:


> View attachment 44359
> Mayor Name: Matthew
> Town Name: Skyville
> Ahh, the time I became Mayor. I might upload more pictures, but I have too many pictures to swim through. @.@


Thanks! Will be great at the start of the vid! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> I no clue how to to upload pics from my game. However I would have to say.
> 
> Favorite part of Neo Mercury: My villagers (Hopper, Hans, Drago, Clay, Rory, Ankha, Marina, Phoebe, and Bam)
> Mayor: Ami
> ...



If you can't upload pics, feel free to tell me what your fav part of town is and I'll take a picture using the dream suite ^^ If I don't get a reply, I'll add a picture with all of your info :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bambath said:


> Mayor: Bambath
> Town: Afiel
> 
> My friend and I took a picture by the illuminated heart once I got it, and I took the "Wishing on a Star" picture while he was gone on a trip.. And the other one was when I finally got my afro wig and decided to go into groovy mode.



Haha, love those!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorMae said:


> I have neary 9,000 pics oops and I have loads I like... but... one of me and my babe will do <3 View attachment 44361



Awww, sweet <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bombergirl said:


> Here are my pictures: (I have 4 pictures, but I don't know how much pictures I can have in the little movie?)
> 
> I really like this one, it's the ceremony.
> 
> ...



Omg nice pics! XD I'll chose 3 from all of the ones over, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Venice said:


> ^Best One
> 
> Mayor Venice of Artim?



Thanks for the entry! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Summ3rain said:


> View attachment 44375
> Lol- MattKimura we miss you pls come back!
> 
> View attachment 44376
> ...



Omg that last picture... -dies-

- - - Post Merge - - -



ashubii said:


> Ahh this is so cool! If you still need pictures I'll try to get a good one when i play soon



I need as many as possible! ^^ Thanks SO much to all of the entrants!


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 6, 2014)

These are from last summer...




and these are from this spring 

I love how beautiful this game is, but my favorite things are my villagers!​
EDIT: Oh! This is a wonderful idea and think it's so cool you're doing this!!


----------



## sock (May 6, 2014)

skylerracerGT said:


> Here are the best pictures I have taken so far in order...
> Name: Shaun
> Town: Spagonia
> 
> ...



What amazing pics! I had to do that too in one persons town XD I'll choose 3 from this gorgeous selection 

- - - Post Merge - - -



brooklyn9 said:


> View attachment 44406
> Name: Brynlee
> Town: Lakewood
> 
> I have 2 more i'll upload when I get my pictures from my DS


Thank you so much! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jesusfreakette said:


> View attachment 44543
> View attachment 44544
> 
> These are from last summer...
> ...



Thank you! Aw that one of Beau..what a cutie he is ;-; I'm so glad so many people love this! DD

- - - Post Merge - - -

A note to everyone: Thank you SO much for all of the pictures! Even though I have loads, I still like to reply to everyone separately :3 When I have more time later on I will add all of the entrants to the main thread in a spoiler. Please don't hesitate to send in more, the more the merrier! I'll try to stick to 3 pictures per person, and any that go over I will hand pick 3, if that's okay with everyone! I will start working on the actual scrapbook soon, as that will take a lot of time. Thanks again, I'm so grateful to you all for helping me do this project!  I love you all <33


----------



## Wholockian (May 6, 2014)

My town will forever remain a mystery

 (new)
You will never know >
 (old)


----------



## Bambath (May 6, 2014)

Mayor: Bambath
Town: Afiel

Ok, throwing in one last one.. Probably my favorite of pictures... I was deciding between this one and two other pictures from my birthday. There was one of Jacques saying, "Is it true that those born under Pisces can read minds? (that's so cool!", and one of Jacques, Paula, and Bonbon in the room with Jacques saying, "Remember, we're always here for you!" (<--- almost brings a tear to my eye.. my beloved little animals..)

(Oops, ignore the attachment below. Didn't mean to add that in.)


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 6, 2014)

Can I submit four? I have four towns lol  if not I already have one to use


----------



## sock (May 6, 2014)

Aubrey895 said:


> Can I submit four? I have four towns lol  if not I already have one to use



Sure! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wholockian said:


> My town will forever remain a mystery
> View attachment 44596 (new)
> You will never know >
> View attachment 44597 (old)


Aw thanks hon! I love that pic XD


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 6, 2014)

Okay! Ummm how do I post it here? Lol


----------



## RhinoK (May 6, 2014)

Wholockian said:


> View attachment 44597 (old)




- - - Post Merge - - -

*I'M NOT SUBMITTING THAT PICTURE NO NO NO NO I WAS BRAGGING THAT I GOT A FREE THRONE FROM ANKHA NO.*


----------



## nammie (May 6, 2014)

Mayor Name: Nana
Town Name: Konpeito

marshal dropped by for a visit *u*





and appleeee hnghhh she is so cute omg


----------



## Titi (May 6, 2014)

SO many great pics! I'm loving it.


----------



## RhinoK (May 6, 2014)

The good ol' days


----------



## jolokia (May 6, 2014)

Contributin' 

Here's a pic of Mallary absolutely losing it when I handed her her birthday present. It was the day before she left so the party doubled as a farewell party :'( This might be a nice one for your project with the feelgood vibe and all.





Murder Castle in the snow, atmospheric





My little guy looking his usual badass Pokemon-Colosseum-Cosplay self, in case you want clear shots of the mayors





Town name is Hollow, mayor is Jolokia


----------



## Jesusfreakette (May 6, 2014)

Wooooow I love that castle shot!! Amazing pic!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (May 6, 2014)

nammie said:


> Mayor Name: Nana
> Town Name: Konpeito
> 
> marshal dropped by for a visit *u*
> ...



Aww!


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (May 6, 2014)

Name: Maku 
Town: Rosewood

I really like this because I was walking around town and Wolfgang was sitting on one bench and Aurora was sitting in the other one.. Julian was walking around and he refused to sit next to Wolfgang and sat next to Aurora instead X--X lolol

Edit: sorry for the low-quality photo, I dont have an SD card to save pictures on..





Broccolo and Marshal trying to catch fish together on the fishing tournament, how sweet XD


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 6, 2014)

Ok...not sure how to post the pictures...but maybe this is right? Lol I've never tried this before.


----------



## sock (May 7, 2014)

Bambath said:


> View attachment 44607
> Mayor: Bambath
> Town: Afiel
> 
> ...



Aw what a sweet picture that is!

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> View attachment 44620
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *I'M NOT SUBMITTING THAT PICTURE NO NO NO NO I WAS BRAGGING THAT I GOT A FREE THRONE FROM ANKHA NO.*


Woah, someone's lucky to be part of Ankha's clearance xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



nammie said:


> Mayor Name: Nana
> Town Name: Konpeito
> 
> marshal dropped by for a visit *u*
> ...


Omg what a cute hammy you have there ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Titi said:


> SO many great pics! I'm loving it.



I know! So lucky 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> View attachment 44626
> First night!
> 
> View attachment 44627
> ...



Omg wow so many great pics! I'll have to choose a few but definitely putting that Cherry one in XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



jolokia said:


> Contributin'
> 
> Here's a pic of Mallary absolutely losing it when I handed her her birthday present. It was the day before she left so the party doubled as a farewell party :'( This might be a nice one for your project with the feelgood vibe and all.
> 
> ...



That castle is BEAUTIFUL!

- - - Post Merge - - -



awesomeperson1 said:


> Name: Maku
> Town: Rosewood
> 
> I really like this because I was walking around town and Wolfgang was sitting on one bench and Aurora was sitting in the other one.. Julian was walking around and he refused to sit next to Wolfgang and sat next to Aurora instead X--X lolol
> ...


No problem! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aubrey895 said:


> Ok...not sure how to post the pictures...but maybe this is right? Lol I've never tried this before.



That's great! I can work with them from there


----------



## Amason126 (May 7, 2014)

Mayor Andy from A-Ville<333333333XOXOXOXOX♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## sock (May 7, 2014)

Amason126 said:


> View attachment 44749
> Mayor Andy from A-Ville<333333333XOXOXOXOX♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥



Aw thank you baby!!! I love that pic! I love you sweetheart <333333333 XOXOXOXOX ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

Suppose I better show you all mine!
 
Pic of my boyfriend and I at cherry blossom! Omg I love him so much <333333333 XOXOXOXOX ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Elise (May 7, 2014)

This is the best one I have on my computer. The auroras were so pretty 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Looking through my pictures made me get all emotional and nostalgic... I don't know if that's weird or not 

Anyway here's a few more that I thought were cute or funny or whatever 



My birthday. I thought it was so cute how the animals had a little party for me.



This was a really nice night with a good friend. What he says right after is pretty funny too...



And New Years with another friend.



I remember traumatising all the animals on Halloween. I felt bad for laughing at how scared they were 



And one more... Gotta love Kappn and his inappropriate comments 



So many memories... Hope you can use a few of these


----------



## sock (May 7, 2014)

Elise said:


> View attachment 44752 This is the best one I have on my computer. The auroras were so pretty
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Omg such great pictures! Aww I do the same, especially as I met my boyfriend on there too! Haha, that last pic is so funny, Kapp'n said that to Andy (my boyfriend) just after my girl friends married us in game XD Thanks for the AMAZING photos <33


----------



## AwesomelyAwkward (May 7, 2014)

I'm gonna post two more!


Oh BOY! That sounds amazing, my little German bear!


This moment with Lyman was funny (he's a jock)! Ah, I daresay that magnificent piece of literature is quite amusing, I might add!
Mayor: Matthew
Town Name: Skyville (I've posted before)

I don't really have much memories, sadly, but I'm hoping to create some more! I wish I could find some with my friends, but these were too tempting to add, plus there's a limit of 3.


----------



## sock (May 7, 2014)

AwesomelyAwkward said:


> I'm gonna post two more!
> View attachment 44778
> Oh BOY! That sounds amazing, my little German bear!
> 
> ...


Ah thanks so much! I remember you from when you posted before  I'm lucky I run a blog and have created so many memories with my dear boyfriend I met on acnl last August! <333333 Thanks again ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Put all of the pictures together! You can find the link on the main post! Main scrapbook work will start tomorrow


----------



## Teru (May 7, 2014)

*Mayor Rain in Arcadia*

Aww what a great idea for an anniversary! I've looked through the whole thread and I love the pictures everyone's put up!


Here's mine. They're both pretty similar so I can't decide which one >_<






Posing with one of my favourites Baabara under the wisteria






A cozy spot near my plaza with the windmill


My dream town might actually still be during the cherry blossoms


----------



## sock (May 8, 2014)

Teru said:


> Aww what a great idea for an anniversary! I've looked through the whole thread and I love the pictures everyone's put up!
> 
> 
> Here's mine. They're both pretty similar so I can't decide which one >_<
> ...


Omg such lovely pictures :3 Thanks so much for the beautiful entry! ^-^


----------



## Amason126 (May 8, 2014)

Bump xx


----------



## sock (May 8, 2014)

Made some stuff for the front cover! 

I cropped the apple, house and leaf from a background, and made the fossil, gyroid, pitfall and bell bag myself ^^ They're going to be for the border surrounding the title (which I made myself).


----------



## Titi (May 8, 2014)

LOVE the cover artwork!


----------



## kiwi34fruit (May 8, 2014)

This sounds like a very cute idea. For now, I'm just going to upload an outdated photograph.

Mayor Name: Diane

Town Name: West End


----------



## sock (May 9, 2014)

Titi said:


> LOVE the cover artwork!



Aw thank you ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



kiwi34fruit said:


> This sounds like a very cute idea. For now, I'm just going to upload an outdated photograph.
> 
> Mayor Name: Diane
> 
> ...


What a cute pic ^^ Thanks for entering!


----------



## Amason126 (May 9, 2014)

Bump! xxx


----------



## sn0wxyuki (May 9, 2014)

=D Just saw this thread <3 I love your idea and I would love to join! xD But I won't be able to upload any pic til later of my day (currently ds at home) but I will keep this thread in mind and post pic I could find in my collection up here! =D tysm and please share the youtube video okay? xD


----------



## sock (May 9, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> =D Just saw this thread <3 I love your idea and I would love to join! xD But I won't be able to upload any pic til later of my day (currently ds at home) but I will keep this thread in mind and post pic I could find in my collection up here! =D tysm and please share the youtube video okay? xD


Aww tySm<3 I'm glad you love the idea! That's fine! I look forward to seeing your pic!  Aw thank you can't wait to share it! I'll probably start a new thread with the links and send it to all of the entrants :3


----------



## Wholockian (May 9, 2014)

Free bump


----------



## sock (May 9, 2014)

Completed the cover! The second pic is the layout for everybody's different page! Doing it alphabetically according to name, so Amy-liz is your example page  Everyone else will be added later  

We are still open to pictures and will be until June! Please submit whatever you like! ♥


----------



## Cudon (May 9, 2014)

Hmm.. I might think of something to submit ^^


----------



## sock (May 9, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Hmm.. I might think of something to submit ^^



Thank you!


----------



## Cudon (May 9, 2014)

Well here's one ^^





I saw this one when browsing my pictures.. could not resist. The pose is too amusing. Really old though, Genji isn't even in the town anymore. 





Town : Solaceon
Mayor : Igi


----------



## sock (May 10, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Well here's one ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that is brilliant XD Thanks for the pics ^^


----------



## mikanmilk (May 10, 2014)

This is a great idea! I'd love to enter but am playing the Japanese version which has a different release date.
Can't wait to see the completed video though! It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## sock (May 10, 2014)

mikanmilk said:


> This is a great idea! I'd love to enter but am playing the Japanese version which has a different release date.
> Can't wait to see the completed video though! It's gonna be awesome!



You can still enter! I only chose June because of it being the UK and US release date, but there's no reason why you can't enter! We're all celebrating together


----------



## Oriana (May 10, 2014)

No one came to the ceremony to celebrate the creation of my camping cot. T.T

You know what? I don't need them to enjoy the wilderness! That is my camping cot! Mine, I say!


----------



## mikanmilk (May 10, 2014)

brightblueberry333 said:


> You can still enter! I only chose June because of it being the UK and US release date, but there's no reason why you can't enter! We're all celebrating together



Yay! I'll enter!


----------



## Aubrey895 (May 10, 2014)

I would like to add a few more I meant to post before if that is okay. Out of what I posted you can use all or the pictures you like the best, but totally up to you.   

Also my town name is Rosewood my name is Aubrey. (Even though some pictures are from my other town you can just use Rosewood if you need the town name)  

Hope it's okay to post more. Again just pick the pictures you like the best if you don't want to use all.


----------



## sock (May 11, 2014)

Oriana said:


> View attachment 45361
> 
> No one came to the ceremony to celebrate the creation of my camping cot. T.T
> 
> You know what? I don't need them to enjoy the wilderness! That is my camping cot! Mine, I say!



Thanks! I can't believe no one came 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mikanmilk said:


> Yay! I'll enter!



Great! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aubrey895 said:


> I would like to add a few more I meant to post before if that is okay. Out of what I posted you can use all or the pictures you like the best, but totally up to you.
> 
> Also my town name is Rosewood my name is Aubrey. (Even though some pictures are from my other town you can just use Rosewood if you need the town name)
> 
> Hope it's okay to post more. Again just pick the pictures you like the best if you don't want to use all.


Wow those pics are so cool! Thanks for them, of course it's okay, it's brilliant! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

So glad people love this idea! I saved all 50+ pics to my slideshow yesterday, and will be updating as more people enter!


----------



## sock (May 11, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## sock (May 12, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Amason126 (May 12, 2014)

Love the artwork! <333


----------



## sock (May 14, 2014)

Bump :3


----------



## sock (May 15, 2014)

Bump! <3


----------



## keybug55 (May 15, 2014)

Marissa, Windset

This is my favorite part of my town

None of the villagers really go here, but it's quiet and convenient if you have some coffee to drink or ice-cream to eat.

This is probably the most beautiful picture I took


This was taken after my high school graduation ceremony


Again, something from long ago,

It's a downpour and they still come out to hold a ceremony for a signpost. I mean, what!?


----------



## sock (May 15, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> Marissa, Windset
> 
> This is my favorite part of my town
> View attachment 46065
> ...


Omg such beautiful pics ;-; Love the last one! :3 That picnic blanket is making me jealous XD


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 15, 2014)

During my time playing New Leaf I have come to like most of the new villagers. Hans and Mira stand out the most!


----------



## sock (May 15, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> During my time playing New Leaf I have come to like most of the new villagers. Hans and Mira stand out the most!



I know what you mean! The hamsters are not as appealing to me, but the deer are lovelyyyy <3 omg I love my dear so much ;-;


----------



## sock (May 17, 2014)

Bump! <3


----------



## sock (May 19, 2014)

♥ Bump ♥


----------



## Titi (May 19, 2014)

Let me get 2 extra pictures for your project! I just uploaded some new ones yesterday.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I quite like those two others of my recently finished 50's style kitchen and rockband basement. I've been showing them off to my villagers!


----------



## Melyora (May 19, 2014)

I love the idea, I've been following the thread for awhile but hadn't decided what pictures to send in.

We could do more than one right? 

Mayor name: Melyora
Town name: Maerd














This is a little series:









If there's no Gulliver yet, he deserves a spot too!:


----------



## Titi (May 19, 2014)

^ I think it was 3 maximum. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I LOVE that first one by the way, so much fishing going on, and the sunset!! <3


----------



## Melyora (May 19, 2014)

Titi said:


> ^ I think it was 3 maximum. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I LOVE that first one by the way, so much fishing going on, and the sunset!! <3




Yeah, I love that sunset too, and with 3 of my villagers fishing, it's so cute <3

If it's only three, I will opt for my first three. If you want to fill more, you can use my other ones as well  But a Gulliver picture would be nice!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 19, 2014)

Brightblueberry.You had meantioned that if we couldn't post a pic, then you could visit our dream town, and take one.I think this is a cool idea, and I would love to be a part of it.I have two towns in my sig.I love them both, but I have been playing JOY much longer.So, I guess you could decide which one.Thanks so much.


----------



## sock (May 19, 2014)

Titi said:


> Let me get 2 extra pictures for your project! I just uploaded some new ones yesterday.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Will definitely add omg that kitchen is making me so jealous XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melyora said:


> I love the idea, I've been following the thread for awhile but hadn't decided what pictures to send in.
> 
> We could do more than one right?
> 
> ...



Such gorgeous pictures :3 I have a three max, and will include those 3 for you! Thanks for all of them though, I can see why you wanted to add them all! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> Brightblueberry.You had meantioned that if we couldn't post a pic, then you could visit our dream town, and take one.I think this is a cool idea, and I would love to be a part of it.I have two towns in my sig.I love them both, but I have been playing JOY much longer.So, I guess you could decide which one.Thanks so much.


Thanks for the reply! I'm do glad you like the idea! I'll explore both of your towns and take a few photos ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Wow, just hit 100 replies! Thank you to everyone SO much for the interest in this project! I started off with a small amount of people and looking back is amazing! Thanks for keeping this thread bumped up, along with my confidence! I love you all <3*


----------



## sock (May 20, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Brightblueberry.You had meantioned that if we couldn't post a pic, then you could visit our dream town, and take one.I think this is a cool idea, and I would love to be a part of it.I have two towns in my sig.I love them both, but I have been playing JOY much longer.So, I guess you could decide which one.Thanks so much.


Omg WOW!!!!! Your towns are SO COOL! I've never seen a town like those oh my life. You're such a good designer! I visited both and was going to go for JOY and then I saw the 'chicks for sale' and the back room in the wool shop and they just blew me away XD I decided to do three pics from each of your AMAZING towns  Thanks SO much for spending so much time on your towns and for letting us have the experience of visiting them ^^


----------



## sock (May 20, 2014)

Bump <3


----------



## LilyElizabeth (May 20, 2014)

This is such a cute idea, here's mine  

View attachment 46680View attachment 46681

Town Name: Lilycove
Mayor: Rosie


----------



## sock (May 20, 2014)

LilyElizabeth said:


> This is such a cute idea, here's mine
> 
> View attachment 46680View attachment 46681
> 
> ...



Aw what lovely pictures, have added! <3


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 20, 2014)

brightblueberry333 said:


> Omg WOW!!!!! Your towns are SO COOL! I've never seen a town like those oh my life. You're such a good designer! I visited both and was going to go for JOY and then I saw the 'chicks for sale' and the back room in the wool shop and they just blew me away XD I decided to do three pics from each of your AMAZING towns  Thanks SO much for spending so much time on your towns and for letting us have the experience of visiting them ^^



Ahh.Thanks sooo much.I'm excited to see what pics you use.Oh, happy day!


----------



## sock (May 24, 2014)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Ahh.Thanks sooo much.I'm excited to see what pics you use.Oh, happy day!



They should be up soon!


----------



## sock (May 25, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Fairytale (May 25, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Rhino (May 25, 2014)

Hide and seek! ^^

Relaxing with Sheldon ^^

Tia <3

Townname: Serenity
AMyor: Tia


----------



## sock (May 28, 2014)

Rhino said:


> View attachment 47377
> Hide and seek! ^^
> View attachment 47378
> Relaxing with Sheldon ^^
> ...


Thanks for the pics ♥


----------



## sock (May 29, 2014)

*BUMP! ♥ Only 5 days left to submit your pictures, this closes on June 3rd 2014!!! Excitement building! Keep those AMAZING entries coming in! ♥*


----------



## sock (May 31, 2014)

*BUMP! Three days left to submit!! <3*


----------



## hanzy (May 31, 2014)

Here are my pics  Thanks for doing this, it's such an awesome project!

I'm Mayor Hanzy from Ocarina.



Spoiler



This one looks a little like I'm falling from the clouds:







GROUP HUG!







This one I just think is cute :3


----------



## Titi (May 31, 2014)

Cool almost over. ^-^ Do you know what music you'll be using on the video?


----------



## sock (May 31, 2014)

hanzy said:


> Here are my pics  Thanks for doing this, it's such an awesome project!
> 
> I'm Mayor Hanzy from Ocarina.
> 
> ...



Love the pics! So cute! <3 Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Titi said:


> Cool almost over. ^-^ Do you know what music you'll be using on the video?



Excited xD I originally thought 'I love you' live, but I'm looking for something more upbeat. Going to KK tonight and seeing if I can find something live  Thanks for reminding me, I've done everything else but this is the one thing I need to do :3


----------



## scribblezoeya (May 31, 2014)

I hoped I could join in, but then I remembered my SD Card is messed up and won't let me take it out or take pictures in ACNL. It's really bad. >.<


----------



## Yuki Nagato (May 31, 2014)

Mayor Euan 
Tsuville


----------



## Titi (May 31, 2014)

What about KK bubblegum live? It's super sweet and happy.


----------



## sock (May 31, 2014)

scribblezoeya said:


> I hoped I could join in, but then I remembered my SD Card is messed up and won't let me take it out or take pictures in ACNL. It's really bad. >.<


If possible you can take pics using miiverse? Or I can visit your town in the dream suite? Whatever's easier, I just want as many people to be a part of this as possible! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuki Nagato said:


> Mayor Euan
> Tsuville


Thanks! Love the pics ^-^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Titi said:


> What about KK bubblegum live? It's super sweet and happy.



You chose one of my favs there xD I might end up trying to blend a few tracks so hopefully that will be one of them! Thanks for all of your support on this project, it's really nice to have you taking part <3


----------



## Titi (May 31, 2014)

Awww no problem, I think it's a great idea so I was happy to be part of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuki Nagato said:


>



Where was that taken? o_o The room is round!


----------



## Cudon (May 31, 2014)

Titi said:


> Awww no problem, I think it's a great idea so I was happy to be part of it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


The campsite at winter is an igloo.. haha


----------



## Titi (May 31, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> The campsite at winter is an igloo.. haha



Ooooh cool I had no idea! I haven't played in winter yet since I only got my game in march.


----------



## Elbia (May 31, 2014)

I just buried out some of my old favourite images~
Mayor Elfie from Juicebox c:


----------



## sock (May 31, 2014)

Elbia said:


> View attachment 48480View attachment 48481View attachment 48482View attachment 48483View attachment 48484
> 
> I just buried out some of my old favourite images~
> Mayor Elfie from Juicebox c:



Thanks so much <3 So glad I have a rush of pics to finish off this project xD


----------



## jasa11 (May 31, 2014)

here are some of em


----------



## sock (May 31, 2014)

jasa11 said:


> View attachment 48503
> 
> View attachment 48504
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! Great pics


----------



## Carina (May 31, 2014)

I have two pics because I can't decide which one I like more :3

mayor name: Carina
town name: Escissia


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (May 31, 2014)

Mayor Mako of Sonata! 
Btw, I like your idea!


----------



## sock (May 31, 2014)

Carina said:


> I have two pics because I can't decide which one I like more :3
> 
> mayor name: Carina
> town name: Escissia
> ...


Thanks, such pretty pictures <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



1980 Something Spaceguy said:


> Mayor Mako of Sonata!
> Btw, I like your idea!


Aw thank you, added pics! ^^


----------



## sock (May 31, 2014)

*The songs have been decided on and are ready! My boyfriend Andy (who has been helping me choose songs/pictures, etc) and I have looked through a few songs and have decided on K.K. Disco, Bubblegum and Spring Blossoms, in that order for the slideshow. I have worked out everything and it's all ready to go! Excited xD*


----------



## Blondiexo (May 31, 2014)

I've been looking through this thread and I love all of the pictures! Unfortunately I don't have my laptop around so I can't get anything to upload 
I'd really like to be part of it though!
If you have the time, you can look in my dream address! I've worked really hard on my town so far! And my villagers are adorable :3


----------



## sock (May 31, 2014)

Blondiexo said:


> I've been looking through this thread and I love all of the pictures! Unfortunately I don't have my laptop around so I can't get anything to upload
> I'd really like to be part of it though!
> If you have the time, you can look in my dream address! I've worked really hard on my town so far! And my villagers are adorable :3


Aww thank you! I wouldn't want someone to not be able to be part of it, so I'll be sure to visit your town tomorrow! <3 You'll be the third Hannah in this project xD


----------



## Blondiexo (May 31, 2014)

brightblueberry333 said:


> Aww thank you! I wouldn't want someone to not be able to be part of it, so I'll be sure to visit your town tomorrow! <3 You'll be the third Hannah in this project xD



Yay thank you 
Really? Come to think of it, I've seen a lot of Hannah's here lol.


----------



## Titi (May 31, 2014)

Yaaay for the songs! Great choices!


----------



## Glaceon2000 (May 31, 2014)

I don't know how to post pictures, but you can visit my dream town! I love the idea .

Mayor Hannah of Amity (DA in sig)


----------



## Fantasyland (May 31, 2014)

Ok wait I'm editing this post, my pictures aren't showing up correctly...

Edit: yep I have no idea what I'm doing. There are some in this post? I don't know how that's happening but it happened. They're all really bad quality, but they aren't on my computer? What's going on?????


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 31, 2014)

Cute idea omg

Lynn from LilyCove!


----------



## Mario. (May 31, 2014)

Me hanging out with my friends on wifi for the first time

we all caught a big fish lol

Me going to the beach for the first time

Me and my friend did the money glitch


----------



## Stacie (May 31, 2014)

Mayor Stacie of My Pants



This is a really cute idea!


----------



## sock (Jun 1, 2014)

Blondiexo said:


> Yay thank you
> Really? Come to think of it, I've seen a lot of Hannah's here lol.


You're welcome, and yup xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Titi said:


> Yaaay for the songs! Great choices!


Thank youuu!!!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Glaceon2000 said:


> I don't know how to post pictures, but you can visit my dream town! I love the idea .
> 
> Mayor Hannah of Amity (DA in sig)



Fourth Hannah in this project xD I will definitely visit today 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fantasyland said:


> Ok wait I'm editing this post, my pictures aren't showing up correctly...
> 
> Edit: yep I have no idea what I'm doing. There are some in this post? I don't know how that's happening but it happened. They're all really bad quality, but they aren't on my computer? What's going on?????


They showed up, don't worry lol :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> Cute idea omg
> 
> Lynn from LilyCove!


Thanks! What a sweet pic <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mario. said:


> View attachment 48607
> Me hanging out with my friends on wifi for the first time
> View attachment 48608
> we all caught a big fish lol
> ...



Thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stacie said:


> Mayor Stacie of My Pants
> View attachment 48619
> 
> 
> This is a really cute idea!


Love the town name haha, such a cute pic and thank you <3


----------



## sock (Jun 1, 2014)

*Two days to go!!! We have over 100 pictures and blogger crashed trying to upload them xD Keep them coming guys! Thanks SO MUCH for all the interest in this!*


----------



## coolycatty123 (Jun 1, 2014)

Not sure if I've entered before, but here we go!



Spoiler



View attachment 48653
The Zero III standee! (duh!)​
View attachment 48655
Willow being silly ​
View attachment 48656
And Pietro sharing his love of anime with me!​



Mayor Caramel of Moonbase! The guy in the standee is Adam from Bevelle (bigshotkezzy on the forums)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah, and sorry if there's too many. I couldn't narrow it down to one.  If I'm only allowed one,  you can pick it for me<3


----------



## Cudon (Jun 1, 2014)

coolycatty123 said:


> Not sure if I've entered before, but here we go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


;n; The pictures dont seem to show for me atleast, MUST SEE ZERO III STANDEE >80

Since I entered 2 pictures i think? I might just enter one more to fill the 3 limit if i remember right


----------



## Lee-chan (Jun 1, 2014)

OMG why haven't I seen this before? xD This is such a sweet idea <333
Mayor Hiba of Cookie! <3 (I couldn't choose one lol Idk what looks best xD)


Spoiler: pics^^




















And yep, I loved the cherry blossom days x3


----------



## sock (Jun 1, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> ;n; The pictures dont seem to show for me atleast, MUST SEE ZERO III STANDEE >80
> 
> Since I entered 2 pictures i think? I might just enter one more to fill the 3 limit if i remember right



The pictures aren't showing for me either :L 
Yeah, you're right, there's a limit of 3 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lee-chan said:


> OMG why haven't I seen this before? xD This is such a sweet idea <333
> Mayor Hiba of Cookie! <3 (I couldn't choose one lol Idk what looks best xD)
> 
> 
> ...


You sweetie <3333 Thanks SO much for the entry and the pics, you're so adorable and so are they :3 I love the cherry blossom days too xD I wanted to tell you about this thread because I thought you'd like to take part but didn't want to seem rude, lol. Ilu ♥


----------



## Lee-chan (Jun 1, 2014)

brightblueberry333 said:


> You sweetie <3333 Thanks SO much for the entry and the pics, you're so adorable and so are they :3 I love the cherry blossom days too xD I wanted to tell you about this thread because I thought you'd like to take part but didn't want to seem rude, lol. Ilu ♥


Aww you're very welcome hun <333 Lol actually I remember (like a month ago or sth like that haha) I visited your blog (which is so adorable btw) and read a post about this, with all the pictures and stuff and I really wanted to participate then, but it's just that I was having exams at that time and I thought I'd do it later when I'm free. But I ended up totally forgetting about this xD
*facepalm* I'm such a forgetful person ; _ ; but I'm really glad I saw this thread on here today xD


----------



## Bobble (Jun 1, 2014)

I love this idea. 

I have a lot of pictures from winter (when I first started playing) and some from early spring.


Spoiler







Looking forward to seeing to completed slideshow!


----------



## sock (Jun 2, 2014)

Lee-chan said:


> Aww you're very welcome hun <333 Lol actually I remember (like a month ago or sth like that haha) I visited your blog (which is so adorable btw) and read a post about this, with all the pictures and stuff and I really wanted to participate then, but it's just that I was having exams at that time and I thought I'd do it later when I'm free. But I ended up totally forgetting about this xD
> *facepalm* I'm such a forgetful person ; _ ; but I'm really glad I saw this thread on here today xD


Aw you make me so happy <333 You're so adorable  I'm glad you got here in time, haha, I really wanted you to be part of this too ♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bobble said:


> I love this idea.
> 
> I have a lot of pictures from winter (when I first started playing) and some from early spring.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Great pics :3


----------



## sock (Jun 2, 2014)

*This closes TOMORROW!!! You only have until 5pm GMT (2pm EDT) to submit your entries! Good luck and keep those pictures coming. We're up to 103 pictures now, and may even need another song to cover the video length  The last preparations are being made for the slideshow and the video, which will be up on June 9th! ^^ Thanks again, everyone!*


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 2, 2014)

This is such a cute idea!!! I'm going to upload a bunch after I get the kids off to school. I have quite a few really good ones of just my town but I also have some cute ones of my kids characters coming over and us playing together.


----------



## sock (Jun 2, 2014)

DaCoSim said:


> This is such a cute idea!!! I'm going to upload a bunch after I get the kids off to school. I have quite a few really good ones of just my town but I also have some cute ones of my kids characters coming over and us playing together.


Aw thank you <3 Sounds mega cute!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 2, 2014)

OK! Here we go!!! Please feel free to use as many of these as you'd like 



Spoiler







Town info in Siggy


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 2, 2014)

Aww what a sweet idea, I'll post up some photos when I get home .


----------



## sock (Jun 2, 2014)

DaCoSim said:


> OK! Here we go!!! Please feel free to use as many of these as you'd like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thank you! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Aww what a sweet idea, I'll post up some photos when I get home .



Thank you! :3


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok here's my photos :3, hope they are ok . Just use whichever ones you feel are suitable . I also have photos of myself with friends but wasn't sure if I should upload them as they weren't taken in my town. But let me know if you want them :3.



Spoiler: Spoiler ^^



My mayor Pixie :3

The first room in my mayors house

Sunset outside my alt Alice's house

Sunset outside mayor's house

Blowing a dandelion puff  

Mayor Pixie with Isabelle, Sprinkle and an old villager, Olaf.

Cute zen clock ^^


----------



## TeeTee (Jun 2, 2014)

Town of Harvest! 
by Cherry
Here are my pictures,


Spoiler








^Happy Birthday to the mayor!




^Zell dancing for Bam, Beau and the mayor! 




^Deer dancing happily




^Uchis dancing




^OMG Fauna's reference to Wild World!




^You shouldn't forget fun island tours with friends!




^Lopez and Zell realize they are almost identical (deer smugs ftw)!




^Who can forget about making coffee




^I love it when Erik smiles at me




^I am the creepy stalker behind my friend.




^Finally after a year... achievement get!

^Dream Suite

^I make clothes and I made an outfit to match Katrina! ^^

^Working hard for those badges!

^I am King Cherry!  Also Katie loves me!

^Let's not forget about the fish and bug tourneys! 

^My friends found silly Gulliver passed out




^Resetti wants to break the rule... NO RESETS! D:<


*finished editing ^^
~Thank you!


----------



## sock (Jun 2, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Ok here's my photos :3, hope they are ok . Just use whichever ones you feel are suitable . I also have photos of myself with friends but wasn't sure if I should upload them as they weren't taken in my town. But let me know if you want them :3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, so many lovely pics! Thanks for them <3
Also, sure you can add pics of your mates, other people have :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



TeeTee said:


> Town of Harvest!
> by Cherry
> Here are my pictures,
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, will add these when I get to my laptop ^^


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

Just give me a few hours, and I'll have some stuff to post


----------



## pleeble (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's mine! I may add more later, if I can.
Town: Moshimi
Mayor: Robin



Spoiler: （⌒▽⌒ゞ（⌒▽⌒ゞ（⌒▽⌒ゞ



 
Drago said that on my birthday and it was so cute /) u (\



























omg all of these pictures make me miss my old villagers ; u;


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 2, 2014)

brightblueberry333 said:


> Wow, so many lovely pics! Thanks for them <3
> Also, sure you can add pics of your mates, other people have :3



Ok thanks :3, here they are ^^.



Spoiler: Spoiler



My friend and I in her town.


Us with another friend, again in her town :3.

And again ^^.




- - - Post Merge - - -

I did have photos of us doing the throwing bean glitch in the river (my friend is Japanese and was showing us the different glitches she knew about) and standing on buildings etc, but wasn't sure if those photos were allowed on this forum.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's one. It is the tree ceremony for my new town:


Aside from that monstrosity Broccolo, this is one of the best ones I have ever seen!


----------



## Loffy09 (Jun 2, 2014)

my tree ceremony! 



Spoiler


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Jun 2, 2014)

I have more~


Spoiler


----------



## juicyness (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh gosh, what a really great idea! My town started July 17th of last year, and it's improved leaps and bounds since then (I haven't restarted a single time yet - though I do have two towns).

I want to take at least a day to decide what my picture should be. I have some ideas, but I hope I can get the right villagers there for the picture xD


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 2, 2014)

Can you keep this up for another day or two? There are a few pics I want to take.


----------



## brooklyn9 (Jun 2, 2014)

Brooklyn
Town- Lakewood


----------



## sock (Jun 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Can you keep this up for another day or two? There are a few pics I want to take.





juicyness said:


> Oh gosh, what a really great idea! My town started July 17th of last year, and it's improved leaps and bounds since then (I haven't restarted a single time yet - though I do have two towns).
> 
> I want to take at least a day to decide what my picture should be. I have some ideas, but I hope I can get the right villagers there for the picture xD


Looking at both of your replies, I will keep this up until tomorrow evening, 5pm


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 3, 2014)

I forgot to include my town name in my posts . It's in my signature, does that count or should I edit it into the posts as well?


----------



## Lauren (Jun 3, 2014)

In front of my unicorn because I'm a unicorn 











Mayor - Lauren Town - Aperture

These are friends from TBT! 




 AndyB and Rosie11954


----------



## sock (Jun 3, 2014)

MayorRobin said:


> Here's mine! I may add more later, if I can.
> Town: Moshimi
> Mayor: Robin
> 
> ...



Wow thank you <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Ok thanks :3, here they are ^^.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> Here's one. It is the tree ceremony for my new town:
> View attachment 49005
> 
> Aside from that monstrosity Broccolo, this is one of the best ones I have ever seen!


Thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loffy09 said:


> my tree ceremony!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thank you 

- - - Post Merge - - -



1980 Something Spaceguy said:


> I have more~
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



brooklyn9 said:


> View attachment 49080
> 
> Brooklyn
> Town- Lakewood


Haha I love that pic <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> I forgot to include my town name in my posts . It's in my signature, does that count or should I edit it into the posts as well?


Don't worry at all I used the name in your sig <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lauren said:


> In front of my unicorn because I'm a unicorn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw such cute pics! :3


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

Here is my new town's ceremony:


Also, got Francine moved in.


----------



## sock (Jun 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Here is my new town's ceremony:
> View attachment 49158
> 
> Also, got Francine moved in.


Thank you <3


----------



## sock (Jun 4, 2014)

*THIS CLOSES IN 40 MINS!!!!♥ You only have until 5pm to enter!!! Get those pictures in guys!*


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jun 4, 2014)

Um, my 3DS SD card slot is broken, so I can't take any pictures on it... Is there any way I can celebrate?


----------



## sock (Jun 4, 2014)

MayorSarah13 said:


> Um, my 3DS SD card slot is broken, so I can't take any pictures on it... Is there any way I can celebrate?


I can visit your dream town and take photos if you'd like? <3


----------



## sock (Jun 4, 2014)

*This has now CLOSED for entries! A MASSIVE thank you to all 61 entrants, I now have 130 pictures!!! SO exciting xD The video and slideshow will be out on June 9th, which is the annual release of the game for NA! All of the entrants (a list will be posted shortly) will be private/visitor messaged to them personally, and the links will be on the thread too!
Still want to enter? Have any questions? PM/VM me! <3*

- - - Post Merge - - -

poliwag0
Titi
budewarmin 
littlemissbookworm
AwesomelyAwkward 
Ami Mercury 
MayorMae 
Bombergirl 
Venice 
Summ3rain
skylerracerGT 
brooklyn9
Jesusfreakette 
Wholockian
Bambath 
nammie 
RhinoK
jolokia 
awesomeperson1
Aubrey895
Amason126
Elise
Teru 
kiwi34fruit 
Dinomates 
Oriana
keybug55 
Melyora 
LilyElizabeth 
TheGreatBrain 
Rhino 
hanzy 
Yuki Nagato 
Elbia 
jasa11 
Carina 
1980 Something Spaceguy
Blondiexo
Glaceon2000 
Fantasyland 
lynn105
Mario. 
Stacie 
Lee-chan 
Bobble 
DaCoSim
Ryan 
Jeff
Ethan
Gia
FancyThat
TeeTee
MayorRobin
Loffy09 
juicyness 
brooklyn9
Lauren

Don't recognize some of these names? Likelihood is they entered through my website or email! 
Don't see your name here? PM me or leave a reply to this thread


----------



## sock (Jun 5, 2014)

Bump! <3


----------



## Titi (Jun 5, 2014)

WOW so many people, this is going to be super cool! Good luck with the video!


----------



## sock (Jun 6, 2014)

Titi said:


> WOW so many people, this is going to be super cool! Good luck with the video!



Aww thank you


----------



## MayorAlex (Jun 6, 2014)

Wasn't there something like this on tumblr around the release date last year?


----------



## sock (Jun 6, 2014)

MayorAlex said:


> Wasn't there something like this on tumblr around the release date last year?


Yes I actually found it once, and wanted to join, but I couldn't find it later on as I have liked and reblogged over 2000 posts. That's why I apologized if anyone had done a similar thing if that kept running


----------



## sock (Jun 7, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## sock (Jun 8, 2014)

*ONE day until the release!!! *


----------



## Loffy09 (Jun 8, 2014)

Yay! So excited!


----------



## Mario. (Jun 8, 2014)

brightblueberry333 said:


> You're welcome, and yup xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



no problem.


----------



## sock (Jun 9, 2014)

*The PDF file is now publishing! Should be up soon *


----------



## Naiad (Jun 9, 2014)

It's now officially one year of ACNL here in Cali  I can't believe a year has passed xD


----------



## sock (Jun 9, 2014)

Lafiel Nightray said:


> It's now officially one year of ACNL here in Cali  I can't believe a year has passed xD


Happy acnl anniversary! xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

*The PDF has uploaded!!!!! You can find it  HERE!!! So exciting xD I hope everyone likes it, I'm really sorry for the quality, I think it looks quite cool though, lol.*


----------



## Loffy09 (Jun 9, 2014)

ACNL is 1 year old here too!


----------



## sock (Jun 9, 2014)

Loffy09 said:


> ACNL is 1 year old here too!


Happy anniversary! xD


----------



## Titi (Jun 9, 2014)

It's really cute! But the quality of the pictures looks really weird to me?


----------



## sock (Jun 9, 2014)

Titi said:


> It's really cute! But the quality of the pictures looks really weird to me?


Aw thank you! I know I really don't know what happened there, it happened during uploading, I'm blaming google drive


----------



## Loffy09 (Jun 9, 2014)

Omg  so awesome! Really glad i entered!


----------



## sock (Jun 9, 2014)

Loffy09 said:


> Omg  so awesome! Really glad i entered!


Awww how sweet you are <3


----------



## Glaceon2000 (Jun 9, 2014)

I loved the pictures you took of my town!! You even took a picture with Katt, my favorite villager <3. Thank you, I loved it!


----------



## sock (Jun 9, 2014)

Glaceon2000 said:


> I loved the pictures you took of my town!! You even took a picture with Katt, my favorite villager <3. Thank you, I loved it!


Aww thank you so much! <3


----------



## FancyThat (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks cute , so glad I entered .


----------



## sock (Jun 9, 2014)

*The YouTube video is up!!!! *





- - - Post Merge - - -



FancyThat said:


> Looks cute , so glad I entered .


Thank you! :3


----------



## Lauren (Jun 9, 2014)

Thats really good! Great job! I'm glad i took part.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jun 9, 2014)

Brightblueberry.That was great.I smiled throughout the whole thing.Thanks so much for the nice pictures you took of my towns.


----------



## TeeTee (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you very much! That made me tear up a little. I can't believe a year has passed.


----------



## sock (Jun 9, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Thats really good! Great job! I'm glad i took part.


Thank you!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> Brightblueberry.That was great.I smiled throughout the whole thing.Thanks so much for the nice pictures you took of my towns.


Aww thank you so much, your towns are awesome! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



TeeTee said:


> Thank you very much! That made me tear up a little. I can't believe a year has passed.


How sweet ;-;


----------



## skylerracerGT (Jun 9, 2014)

I just saw it... awesome video!


----------



## Oriana (Jun 10, 2014)

Great job on the video. It was adorable. ^v^


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 10, 2014)

A year... wow o3o
My year starts on Saturday. Us Brits got it later


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jun 10, 2014)

Good job with the video!


----------



## sock (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry I have taken so long to reply to these :|


skylerracerGT said:


> I just saw it... awesome video!


Thanks so much! ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Oriana said:


> Great job on the video. It was adorable. ^v^


Aww thanks :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> A year... wow o3o
> My year starts on Saturday. Us Brits got it later


I'm actually in the UK too haha, I set this as US because my boyfriend got it then 

- - - Post Merge - - -



jvgsjeff said:


> Good job with the video!


Wow thanks Jeff! I feel so honored!


----------

